# Big Flounder - Rockport/Port Aransas



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Below are some pics of our best flounder of 2008. Most of the pics below are from last weekend, when the last of the really big flounder made their run to the gulf. This year was fantastic for flounder, with record numbers caught up and down the coast, and the Rockport area was no exception. We are looking forward to a strong spring run in February-April...

Capt. Rick Hammond
NightStalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
361-727-0045


----------



## Bubba T. (May 27, 2004)

*how much do the big ones weigh?*

:idea:


Redfish Rick said:


> Below are some pics of our best flounder of 2008. Most of the pics below are from last weekend, when the last of the really big flounder made their run to the gulf. This year was fantastic for flounder, with record numbers caught up and down the coast, and the Rockport area was no exception. We are looking forward to a strong spring run in February-April...
> 
> Capt. Rick Hammond
> NightStalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
> 361-727-0045


man those are some monsters, how much do they weigh in the first picture?


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks like you all gigged some monsters!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Nice*

Man those flounder in Rockport are HUGE!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

good lord... monsters!!!


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job congrats..............


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Sure those are not halibit? lol


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Making it easy*

For the TPWD to have a case to shut down limits and months to harvest flounder.

Nice flatties though.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Glad you got to put Sarah Palin on some big fish! Looks like she stuck that one in her left hand repeatedly.....must've reminded her of somebody! :rotfl:

Good flounder!


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN (Nov 23, 2008)

*WOW*

WOW THOSE ARE MONSTERS NICE JOB


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

I heard there is dredging project going on off Goose island and a 37" flounder was found......dead. 
T.K.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

spitfire said:


> Amazing!!!!


No Doubt. Nice Photos Rick, thanks for sharing.

Slurp


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

CaseyS said:


> For the TPWD to have a case to shut down limits and months to harvest flounder. quote]
> 
> Sounds like jealousy to me.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Bubba, all the fish in the pictures were between six and eight pounds.



Bubba T. said:


> :idea:
> 
> man those are some monsters, how much do they weigh in the first picture?


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwnn. Good nite folks.


CaseyS said:


> For the TPWD to have a case to shut down limits and months to harvest flounder.
> 
> Nice flatties though.


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

Good looking fish!!! You just gotta love those nights when all your fish are chunks! Congrats and good future sticking


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super size


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Some of the best flounder pictures I have seen yet. The wife and I did well this year also, but nothing as big as that.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Rick,

Good showing and I can't wait to take you up on the invite. Talk with you soon.

Capt. Chris


----------



## KID5150 (Jul 24, 2006)

sweet guys, way to go. I just need five like that.


----------

